# Killer Kustard



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

100ml in 3Mg

Please let me know who has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/10/18)

Check with Drip society, they have some specials running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/10/18)

on sale at VC https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/strawberry-killer-kustard
you can’t get a catidel with it though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Cornelius said:


> Check with Drip society, they have some specials running.



Out of stock 

Want the custard flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/10/18)

Vaperite has stock so does Vape Hyper. Google brought up a few other places.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

